# this might raise a chuckle!



## KipperSarnie (18 Dec 2016)

When I built my Koi pond I left a corner shelf for a large water lily that I had.
(Left hand front)
It was planted up in a large laundry basket with heavy water worn rocks to prevent the fish from rooting around in it.
I placed the basket on the wall then laying over the wall I swung the basket over...... Doh, the weight of the basket dropped like a stone to the depths of the pond with me following holding on so it didn't spill it's contents into the water!
The pond was over five feet deep!
As you can see the lily never made it finally into the pond.

So stupid but oh the joys of fish keeping!


----------



## Aqua360 (19 Dec 2016)

Beautiful garden and pond


----------



## limz_777 (20 Dec 2016)

nice , serene pond


----------



## roadmaster (20 Dec 2016)

Ha! Ha!  I once sawed off the limb I was standing on under a bridge where the wood had collected due to heavy flooding.
Boss tied a rope around me and handed me a chainsaw to cut up some of the wood in hopes that it would drift away and not create such a logjam.
Anywho,Thing's were going swimmingly till I cut a very large log intertwined among some other big log's and PLOP! under I went.
The crew managed to pull me up and out with the rope secured to my waist,but seemed to me,, to place a much higher premium on the chainsaw I let go of than any concern's for  my general well being.
I like your pond very much.


----------



## Adam Chambers (20 Dec 2016)

Haha awesome story and cheered me up to read (sorry to laugh) but amazing looking pond am very jealous as is my father in law who wants to build something like this next year. 

And Roadmaster, honestly apart from the apparent danger, also an amazing story. Glad to know you survived to still be about here.


----------



## KipperSarnie (20 Dec 2016)

I no longer live where I built this pond, the photo is at least 25 years old, the house is in Bolton & the pond is still there viewed from Google Earth.
I've been back in Kent 20 or so years having lived in the North West for 30 years it was alway my intention to build a bigger better pond here but never got around to it.


----------



## frederick thompson (22 Dec 2016)

Well come on kipper pull your finger out. And get one built. You said yourself the joy of fish keeping. There aint that many on here with koi ponds. So get one built. You and i both know mate it aint an easy job. Lots of planning. Kipper i love that pond. And would love to see a thread of yours recreating that koi pond. Happy xmas kipper

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

